# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Зацените геймерский портал =)

## Street_Racer

Мы с друом геймерский портал написали, просим заценить если хотите регистрируйтесь общайтесь, читайте игровые новости, скачать трейнеры, сэвки, проги для читеров и геймеров, многое другое на геймерском портале "Всё для Геймеров" (http://www.allgamers.ucoz.ru! Строго не судить, в монитор не плеватся раз мне на самом деле 12 лет и моему другу 12 и я тока начинаю познавать языки web-программирования. Буду рад слышать критику, не обижусь, высказывайте мнения, увидите недочёты, очепятки тоже сюда говорите буду исправлять. Спасибо за внимание, заранее спасибо!:)=)***

----------


## DEL

неплохо очень даже:)
у меня есть gameforum.ru буду рад видеть вас в качестве зарегистрированных пользователей, возможно с вашей помошью его доработаем

----------


## Street_Racer

Конечно! Мы поможем вам! Мы зарегистрировались у вас под ником allgamers

----------


## Andy91

cool ! Ну очень даже нравится, грузится быстро!

----------


## KirYas

Хе-хе! Это я Street_Racer под новым ником. Как вам теперь новая версия портала - allgamers.ru? Заранее спасибо за критику.

----------


## Botanig

Ну портал как портал, новости копипаст, файлы, статьи копипаст.

----------


## Groov-Jet

SITE NOT FOUND
Запрашиваемый пользователь "allgamers" не зарегистрирован в системе создания сайтов UcoZ

----------


## Botanig

Вот так рождаются и умирают "порталы" :D

----------


## Cygnus

Сайт вы не писали. Это стандартный игровой шаблон. Все что вы добавили туда так это - "Все лучшее-Вам".Так что молодые люди. Не пытайтесь запудрить мозги. Не пытайтесь прыгнуть выше своего роста. У вас все еще впереди, 12 лет это ничто.               Вот вам критика, замечания, и совет.
Удачи !

З.Ы. Одмину DEL, а вашим ответом я ваще шокирован. :)

----------


## Botanig

> З.Ы. Одмину DEL, а вашим ответом я ваще шокирован. :)


Да там был другой сайтик ;). Видимо кто-то заново перерегистрировал аккаунт

----------


## Льдинка

мне что-то не очень ваш портал...

----------

